#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Οδοποιίας >  > > >  >  >  Ποιο λογισμικό για αναγνώριση χαρτών και επιπέδων εξυπηρέτησης;

## marg-mikal

Καλησπέρα.
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μου πει ποιο λογισμικό είναι αυτό που αναγνωρίζει χάρτες μιας περιοχής, χρωματίζει το βασικό οδικό δίκτυο και βγάζει τα επίπεδα εξυπηρέτησης?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Αν το βρεις θα μας ενημερώσεις;

----------

